# Alpencross: Rucksack kombiniert mit Gepäckträger?



## MacLeon (7. August 2004)

Nächstes Jahr werden meine Freundin und ich unseren ersten Alpencross fahren und treffen gerade die Vorbereitungen (Konditionstraining, Ausrüstungskauf, Routenplanung etc.).

Bisher haben wir immer nur gelesen, dass alle Welt ihr Gepäck mit einem Rucksack über die Alpen transportiert. Letzte Woche meinte ein Bekannter, seine Frau sei das letzte Mal mit Gepäckträger gefahren - uncool, aber praktisch.

Ich kann mir Situationen vorstellen, in denen ich das Gepäck lieber auf meinem Rücken hätte, Singletrails, Downhills etc. und solche, in denen es bequemer ist, das Gepäck auf dem Träger zu lassen.

Meine Frage daher: Ist es möglich, beide Vorteile zu kombinieren, indem man einen Rucksack anständig, aber einfach auf einem Gepäckträger befestigt? Hat das vielleicht schon mal jemand so gemacht?

Gruß

MacLeon


----------



## OliTheKing (7. August 2004)

Hallo MacLeon,

mit einen Gepäckträger zu fahren ist wenn überhaupt nur bei einem hohen Asphaltanteil möglich. Die zweite Frage sie sich stellt, wie willst du eine stabilen Gepäckträger an einem Mountainbike befestigen. Außerden trägt man sein Gepäck bei einem Alpencross einfach auf den Rücken, das gehört sich so.  

Ciao

OliTheKing


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedOrbiter (7. August 2004)

Einen AlpenX mit Gepäckträger ist absolut möglich. Der Rücken wird es dir Danken...

Ich bin auch der Meinung - wie OliTheKing schreibt - ist es vor allem sinnvoll bei einem AlpenX mit langen Strassenabschnitten auf Teer. 

Beim Runterfahren auf Singletrails gehört der Rucksack jedoch auf dem Rücken aufgeschnallt. Sonst kommt kein richtiges Bikefeeling auf...

Zudem ist zu bedenken: 
Der Schwerpunkt verlagert sich sehr stark nach hinten, womit den Steuerkünsten grössere Beachtung zukommen. Dies ist bei einem Fully übrigens extrem zu anzumerken.

Ich würde das vorgängig aber bei deinen Trainings Touren rund ums Haus ausgibig austesten. Nur so kannst du gewissheit haben das du für dich die richtige Wahl getroffen zu haben. 

Ob es nun cool ist oder nicht (@OliTheKing) - allein dir muss es so passen.

cu RedOrbiter


----------



## sevenofnine (8. August 2004)

Schließ mich MacLeon einfach an. Habe auch schon an Gepäcktaschen rechts und links vom Hinterrad oder Vorderrad gedacht, alla Ortlieb.
Gedanken aber verworfen weil ich wohl mit diesen Taschen viel zu breit werde   und nirgends mehr durch komme.
Ausserdem würde ich die sauteuren Taschen und Halter dafür nach dem Transalp nie wieder verwenden. Ein ordentlicher 25 - 30 liter Rucksack ist da vielseitiger und man (Mann) hat lange Spass daran.
Von der Gewichtsverteilung ist es auch nicht optimal werder hinten noch vorne.
PS.: wer Rückenprobleme hat sollte sowieso keinen Alpencross wagen. Bis zu 8 Stunden fahren mit Gepäck und viele Höhenmeter kommen da nicht so gut.
Ausserdem dei Gefahr in Hütten oder unter freiem Himmel zu biwaken. Ein son Rückengeplagter bringt da die ganze Truppe in Stress. Nur meine Meinung !!!

Gruß sevenofnine


----------



## MacLeon (8. August 2004)

@7of9: 
Mir geht es eigentlich darum, ob es möglich ist, das Beste aus beiden Welten zu kombinieren. Der Rucksack als "Körperteil" am Rücken festgezurrt, sobald es schwieriger wird und als Gepäck auf dem Gepäckträger, solange es fahrerisch nicht hinderlich ist.

Mein eigener Rücken erfreut sich dank regelmäßigem Training bester Gesundheit (2+), dem Rücken meiner Freundin geht es auch nicht viel schlechter (2-), wobei sie naturgegeben weniger Kraft hat. 7 bis 8 kg Gepäck auf dem Rücken für mehr als 5 Stunden täglich sind aber trotzdem kein Pappenstiel. 

Gruß

MacLeon


----------



## Fubbes (8. August 2004)

MacLeon schrieb:
			
		

> @7of9:
> Mir geht es eigentlich darum, ob es möglich ist, das Beste aus beiden Welten zu kombinieren. Der Rucksack als "Körperteil" am Rücken festgezurrt, sobald es schwieriger wird und als Gepäck auf dem Gepäckträger, solange es fahrerisch nicht hinderlich ist.


Diese Kombination ist optimal. Auch bei langwierigien Forstauffahrten kann der Rucksack problemlos auf den Gepäckträger, sofern du einen brauchbaren hast.
Ich habe das auch schon bei anderen gesehen, es selbst aber noch nicht probiert.

Gruß
   Daniel

[email protected]: Es ging nicht um Packtaschen


----------



## Superfriend (8. August 2004)

Den passenden Gepäckträger zu finde, dürfte gar nicht mal das Problem sein. Ich war neulich mal bei einem biederen ZEG-Händler. Was der so rumfahren hatte, sah gar nicht mal schlecht aus. Viel schwieriger: Wie will man den Rucksack so auf dem Gepäckträger festkriegen, dass er a) nicht verrutscht oder gar runterfliegt und b) sich nicht die diversen Gurte, die so ein Rucksack hat, in den Speichen verheddern? 

Ein ganz guter Kompromiss könnte sein: Große Satteltasche (also unter dem Sattel, da gibt es ganz schön große Dinger teilweise) plus Lenkertasche (die allerdings ziemlich spießig ausschaut) plus 25-Liter-Rucksack.


----------



## Fubbes (8. August 2004)

Superfriend schrieb:
			
		

> Ein ganz guter Kompromiss könnte sein: Große Satteltasche (also unter dem Sattel, da gibt es ganz schön große Dinger teilweise) plus Lenkertasche (die allerdings ziemlich spießig ausschaut) plus 25-Liter-Rucksack.


Hi Chris, Lenkertasche hatte ich beim ersten AX, ist total panne. Die verändert das Lenkverhalten und der Inhalt wurde total durchgeschüttelt. Auf Trails sieht man nicht mal genau, wo der Reifen gerade entlangläuft, weil die Tasche den Blick versperrt.

Zum festzurren müssten es doch normale Expander tun, wie man sie häufig im Auto hat.


----------



## Canyon (8. August 2004)

Vielleicht findest du hier etwas interessantes--->>> Gepäckträger


----------



## Eddieman (9. August 2004)

Hallo MacLeon

Zwei Kollegen von mir haben dieses Jahr schon die zweite Transalp mit genau dem System gemacht wie Du es dir vorstellst (Gepäckträger und Rucksack). Ich selber habe nur den Rucksack dabei gehabt.

Die Bikes waren mit einem Gepäckträger ausgerüstet, der sich an der Sattelstütze mit einem Schnellspanner klemmen lässt.
Auf Asphalt und nicht extrem holprigem Untergrund haben sie die Rucksäcke mit einem Spannset auf den Gepäckträgern befestigt. In den Abfahrten und auf Sigletrails haben sie dann den Rucksack auf dem Rücken getragen. Ich würde schätzen, dass sie den Rucksack zu min. 2/3 der Zeit auf dem Gepäckträger hatten.
Probleme mit herunterfallenden Rucksäcken haben wir nie gehabt. Auch habe ich gestaunt wie klein der Einfluss des Rucksacks in steilen Anstiegen war. Man kann mit dem Rucksack auf dem Gepäckträger fast genau so steile Anstiege fahren wenn er auf dem Rücken ist.

Ich würde sagen es spricht eigentlich nichts dagegen, einen Gepäckträger auf eine Transalp mitzunehmen, vor allem wenn Du Probleme mit dem Rücken bekommst, wenn Du den Rucksack längere Zeit auf dem Rücken hast.


Gruss

Eddieman


----------



## Easy (9. August 2004)

Hallo,

ich gehöre auch zu den Leuten, die Rucksäcke echt nicht leiden können und habe mich mit Alternativen auseinandergesetzt. 

Zum Thema Alpencross und Gepäck möchte ich folgendes anmerken: seitliche Taschen sind quatsch und behindernd. Du kommst auf schmalen Trails nicht durch, behinderst bei Schiebepassagen Dich selbst, weil bei jedem Schritt die Wade gegen die Tasche haut und außerdem wird das Rad insbesondere bergab bei schwierigeren Wegen instabil. Wenn überhaupt Gepäckträger, dann eine Tasche mittig drauf. Es gibt so Gepäckträger, die an der Sattelstütze befestigt werden, das geht sogar bei Fullys. 

Mein Tipp: 
ich habe beim AlpenX einen Ortliebrollsack, den man im Wassersportzubehör bekommt, direkt unter den Sattel gespannt, da kommen die Wechselklamotten rein. Der Kleinkram und die Klamotten für unterwegs kommen dann ein einen großen Hipbag oder einen kleinen Rucksack mit Netzrücken. Der Sack unter dem Sattel stört überhaupt nicht, ich komme sogar noch mit den Hintern hinter den Sattel. Das mache ich seitdem bei jeder längeren Tour so   

Gruß easy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (9. August 2004)

MacLeon schrieb:
			
		

> @7of9:
> Mein eigener Rücken erfreut sich dank regelmäßigem Training bester Gesundheit (2+), dem Rücken meiner Freundin geht es auch nicht viel schlechter (2-), wobei sie naturgegeben weniger Kraft hat. 7 bis 8 kg Gepäck auf dem Rücken für mehr als 5 Stunden täglich sind aber trotzdem kein Pappenstiel.
> 
> Gruß
> ...



wenn euer rücken so gut in form ist sollte das mit dem rucksack kein problem sein. ich bin einfach bereits einige monate vorher den rucksack eingefahren, und zwar mit ein paar hantelscheiben im gepäck. vor allem mein schultergürtel und nacken hat es mir gedankt mich langsam an die belastung zu gewöhnen.   

nachteil beim träger finde ich noch das man sich bei steilen bergabfahrten und trails nicht hinter den sattel klemmen kann.


----------



## dave (9. August 2004)

Crosser mit Gepäckträger habe ich auch schon getroffen. Das scheint bergauf sehr gut zu funktionieren. 
Wenn einem das Gewicht auf dem Rücken zu unangenehm sein sollte, kann es aber auch an dem Rucksack liegen. Es lohnt sich wahrscheinlich schon mal andere von Freunden auszuprobieren. Mit meinem ersten Rucksack habe ich auch eine Etappe gebraucht, um mich dran zu gewöhnen. 
[werbung]Mit dem Deuter Trans Alpine habe ich aber keine Probleme mehr. Der ist echt genial! [/werbung]

@Easy:
Ein Mitfahrer von mir hatte mit seinem Rollsack ziemliche Probleme. Ich meine schon, dass er von Ortlieb war, er gehörte aber nicht zum Wassersportzubehör und hatte auch eine Sattelhalterung. Anfangs war er noch begeistert, so viel in den Sack verstauen zu können. Bergab hatte er aber doch arge Probleme mit der langen Tasche. Ich weiß nicht mehr, ob es daran lag, weil er sich nicht richtig zurücklehnen konnte, ohne an die Tasche zu kommen oder ob er an ihr hängen blieb, sobald er wieder hinter dem Sattel nach vorne wollte - wahrscheinlich beides.  Auf jeden Fall steckte die Hälfte des Inhalts nach kurzer Zeit doch wieder im Rucksack! 
Tja, man sollte so etwas am besten vor der Tour schon mal testen und vielleicht ist Deine Tasche ja kompakter. Seine ragte hinter dem Sattel aber schon ziemlich weit hervor.


----------



## Easy (9. August 2004)

dave schrieb:
			
		

> @Easy:
> Ein Mitfahrer von mir hatte mit seinem Rollsack ziemliche Probleme. Ich meine schon, dass er von Ortlieb war, er gehörte aber nicht zum Wassersportzubehör und hatte auch eine Sattelhalterung. Anfangs war er noch begeistert, so viel in den Sack verstauen zu können. Bergab hatte er aber doch arge Probleme mit der langen Tasche. Ich weiß nicht mehr, ob es daran lag, weil er sich nicht richtig zurücklehnen konnte, ohne an die Tasche zu kommen oder ob er an ihr hängen blieb, sobald er wieder hinter dem Sattel nach vorne wollte - wahrscheinlich beides.  Auf jeden Fall steckte die Hälfte des Inhalts nach kurzer Zeit doch wieder im Rucksack!
> Tja, man sollte so etwas am besten vor der Tour schon mal testen und vielleicht ist Deine Tasche ja kompakter. Seine ragte hinter dem Sattel aber schon ziemlich weit hervor.




Hallo Dave,

die Rollsäcke gibt es in verschiedenen Größen. Ich habe einen eher kleinen und schmalen, bitte frage nicht nach Volumen  - keine Ahnung, ich weiß nur Größe S. 

In meiner Fotogalerie habe ich ein Bild davon eingestellt. Ich bekomme es irgendwie nicht hin, Fotos direkt in meinen Beitrag einzustellen, daher dieser Umweg. 

Mit dem eher etwas kleineren Sack gibt es keine Probleme beim Biken, auch nicht hinter den Sattel rutschen und wieder zurück. Wichtig ist, dass er mit Gurtband richtig festgezurrt wird und er möglichst nicht großartig hinter dem sattel übersteht. Und dass möglichst nichts drin verstaut wird, was man unterwegs oft braucht. Es ist nämlich schon etwas umständlich, da ranzukommen. Aber es ist wirklich erstaunlich, was da alles reinpasst. 

Gruß easy


----------



## dave (9. August 2004)

OK, ich nehme alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil! 
Dein Sack sieht doch ganz anders aus als der vom Ralf. Seiner war schmaler und vergrößerte sich abhänging vom Volumen des Inhalts nur in der Länge. Je voller man ihn packte, desto weiter wurde er aufgerollt und stand folglich auch hinter dem Sattel hervor.


----------



## dertutnix (9. August 2004)

hoi, hab' auch so meine erfahrungen mit diversen systemen gemacht:

a) meinen 1. ac habe ich mit gepäckträger und rucksack gemacht. hat bei den "etappenfahrten" und bergauf bestens funktioniert. IMMER bei den trails und bergab (wie hier schon öfters geschrieben) auf den rücken genommen. befestigt habe ich den rucksack ganz einfach mit einer "spinne". mein bike war damals ein rocky mountain blizzard, das aufnahmen für gepäckträger hatte. bei "rennrahmen" gibt es die möglichkeit mit schellenbefestigungen, die zumindest bei rennrädern einwandfrei funktionieren. also das system kann ich nur empfehlen    musste allerdings große abbitte bei meinem mitfahrer leisten, aber das ist dann wieder eine andere geschichte   

b) in 2002 hat mein bestman aus usa eine von diesen hier ebenfalls schon häufig genannten systemen der "sattelstützengepäckträger" an seinem fully genutzt. lief alles einwandfrei und hatte bei diesem regenreichen ac den vorteil, dass sein rücken auch noch einigermassen vom spritzwasser verschont blieb.
nach meiner überzeugung sind diese teile aber nur zu verwenden, wenn die sattelstütze eine entsprechende rohrlänge auch noch im sattelrohr hat und die stütze kein leichtbauteil ist. also ggf. für den ac dann auf eine 08/15 kalloy/ritchey etc umrüsten.
problem kann evtl. mit der satteltasche auftauchen, also testen.

c) bei einem anderen ac hat wiederum ein anderer mitfahrer das rucksacksystem ähnlich dem http://www.umarex-bikebag.de/produkte/pages/frames.html (die aufnahme war aber im gegensatz zu umarex am sattel, ähnlich dem klicksystem von rixen+kaul). dieses teil hatte aber gewisse probleme mit dem verwendeten rotwildfully, das sich tw. heftig auch im wiegetritt bergauf aufschaukelte und dann so stark einfederte, dass der rucksack am hinterreifen schleifte. aber ausser dieser "panne" hat auch das system gut funktioniert.

hauptpunkt bei b) und c) ist sicher das gewicht: mehr als 7 bzw. 8 kg komplett sollte der rucksack nicht wiegen. und gut immer, auch den ständer zumindest bei trails in den rucksack stecken (ist ja meist kein problem, da schnellverschluss).

also für einen ac mit viel forstweg/asphaltanteil auf alle fälle eine gute sache, auch wenn natürlich viele puristen das zutiefst verneinen, aber wie schon oben gesagt, das ist dann wieder eine andere geschichte ...

florian


----------



## Maui Muc (8. Juli 2005)

Ich befasse mich auch gerade mit dem Thema, wie ich am besten das Gepäck bei der bevorstehenden Transalp unterbringe. 

An meinem MTB ist sowieso ein Gepäckträger dran, wenn ich mit meiner Freundin unterwegs bin, nehme ich immer das ganze Gepäck in den großen Ortlieb-Taschen mit. Aber die sind ja für eine Transalp unbrauchbar, das sehen ich ein. 

Mir gefällt die Idee, den RS kurzerhand auf den Gepäckträger zu schnallen, eigentlich recht gut. Blos wie mache ich das mit dem ganzen Schmutz, Schlamm und Wasser dem der RS gnadenlos auf dem Gepäckträger ausgeliefert ist? Die Regenhülle reicht ja nicht über den ganze RS. 

Was haltet ihr von der Idee den Rucksack kurzerhand in einen Ortlieb Packsack PS 17 zu stecken? Der Sack wiegt nicht mal 300 Gram und ist absolut wasserdicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axel (11. Juli 2005)

Vielleicht funktioniert das mit einer zusaetzlichen zweiten Regenhuelle (eine von unten, eine von oben), dann waere auch das Problem mit den fliegenden Gurten geloest?


----------



## pongi (11. Juli 2005)

warum so kompliziert? ich würd das ganze in eine mülltüte oder 2 stecken.
das sollte reichen um den regen und schmutz abzuhalten vom rucksack.


----------



## Fubbes (11. Juli 2005)

Den Rucksack macht man doch sowieso nur bei langen Auffahrten auf den Gepäckträger, da wird er dann auch nicht von unten nass. Oder wie schnell fährst du den Berg hoch?
Im Zweifel bei starkem Regen das Ding einfach auf den Rücken nehmen. 

Daniel


----------



## fritzn (12. Juli 2005)

wg. gepäckträger-kombination hatte ich auch mal was gesehen, kuck mal da (bergstrassen.de) 

-> dann auf "packliste".

Persönlich finde ich den Rucksack only angenehm genug. Fahre aber sowieso sehr viel mit Rucksack (hab mir das absichtlich in Vorbereitung auf Transalp angewöhnt). 
Der Deuter Trans-Alpine ist zu empfehlen.


----------



## porca miseria (12. Juli 2005)

...endlich jemand, der die Frage wirklich verstanden hat u. eine gute Antwort gegeben hat!

Kombi ist gut, solange man wirklich nur den Rucksack dabei hat!

Auf Teer den Rucksack ( Tip: nur Trans Alpine 25,oder 30 von Deuter ) nehmen u. beim holprigen Downhill das Teil auf den Rücken packen!

Mülltüte zum komplett einwickeln nicht vergessen....!


----------



## Ede (12. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

in der BIKE (ja ich weiß - kein Kommentar   ) war eine interessante Lösung angeboten worden.







http://www.tout-terrain.de

Dieser Sherpa war abgebildet mit einem "stehenden" Rucksack. Ich würde vorschlagen, Du probierst das mal aus und postest dann Dein Erkenntnisse!


----------



## axel (12. Juli 2005)

fritzn schrieb:
			
		

> wg. gepäckträger-kombination hatte ich auch mal was gesehen, kuck mal da (bergstrassen.de)
> 
> -> dann auf "packliste".


Tolle Liste, nur wozu ich eine _kurze Radhode_ brauche, weiss ich nicht?


----------



## BrantFranz (12. Juli 2005)

der sherpa sieht ja wirklich super aus. ich frage mich nur, ob der bei mir zu befestigen ist (kurze sattelstütze).


----------

